# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با Borland C++‎ Builder > سوال: تبدیل عدد به حروف

## Mohammadsgh

درود
اگر میشه راهنمایی کنید که چجوری میشه برنامه ای نوشت که عدد رو از کاربر بگیره و به حروف بنویسه؟
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید؟ :قلب:

----------


## ostad rajabi

سلام شما باید از چندین ارایه ثابت استفاده کنید یک ارایه به این صورت که {یک ، دو ، سه ، ...، نه} و یک ارایه {ده ، یازده ،  دوازده ، ... ، نوزده}  و یک ارایه { ده ، بیست ، سی ، ... ، نود} برای تبدیل یک عدد دو رقمی ازشون استفاده کنید مثلا برای ساختن عدد 99 کافیست این عدد را تجزیه کنید و بعد نوشته معادل ان را از ارایه ها بردارید و با نوشتن یک " و " کنار هم بنویسید و اگر عدد سه رقمی یا بیشتر باشد باید ارایه هاتون رو اضافه کنید که کار سختی نیست دیگه موفق باشید.

----------


## Mohammadsgh

ببخشید من تو C++‎ تازه کارم و درک توضیح شما یه کم واسم سخته.اگه میشه یه خورده از کد رو بدید و راهنمایی کنید چجوری باید این کار رو انجام بدم :لبخند: 
ممنون میشم اگه راهنمایی کنید :قلب:

----------


## Borland.C

> ببخشید من تو C++‎‎ تازه کارم و درک توضیح شما یه کم واسم سخته.اگه میشه یه خورده از کد رو بدید و راهنمایی کنید چجوری باید این کار رو انجام بدم
> ممنون میشم اگه راهنمایی کنید


اگر خواستید پ.خ کنید تا براتون 1کلاس که خودم نوشتم و تو برنامه هام ازش استفاده می کنم رو ارسال کنم

----------

